# Hip and Elbow Ratings



## josephsimpson (Aug 18, 2012)

We lost our previous dog to heart issues and we decided this time to go with a GSD. That said, I have ordered some reading material and have begun the vetting process of breeders. I live in NC and am willing to drive as far away as PA for the right match. So if you can recommend a breeder please feel free to do so; however, my question is related to the ratings on the GSD's hip and elbows. It appears there is more than one system being used. I have seen OFA Excellent, Good and then I have seen just A, a, a2 etc. Is there a min threshold I should consider for each of these two systems?

Only breeder I have spoken (emailed) in any depth with is www.vondersauk.com and I am looking for a pup in the late September to Early 2013 timeframe. I am looking for a family companion and primary concerns are around temperment and health. Will be doing obedience and maybe agility work if I can find a local group. Thanks in advance for your input and explanation of the grading systems.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The A-Stamp is different than an OFA rating: United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Breeders Directory

Here are the OFA grades: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals: Hip Dysplasia

Excellent, Good, and Fair are HD free.


----------



## josephsimpson (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link. The chart at the bottom helped me alot in understanding the grading accross the methodolgies.


----------

